# January 2018 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in January 2018.

Goodluck 

Sharry xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I’m in my 2ww from my sixth and final clomid cycle. If this is unsuccessful then we’re on to IVF. I’m due to test on 7th Jan and I’m wishing the time away as I just want to know. Cannot read into symptoms as I’ve previously been convinced I was preganant - sore boobs that had grown in size, back ache, cramping and stronger urine... BUT AF came with vengeance, defo a BPN!!

Anyway, I really hope that there’s some BFPs to kick start off a positive 2018 x


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

I’m in my 2WW waiting period with official test date on Jan 4th. Hoping for a BFP but tested at 10dp5dt and got a BFN. Hoping I just tested early and have a late implanter. I tranferred 2 top grade blasts (FET) and everything went well. Never had any lining issues so I’m still hoping.


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning sllyrbbt, did you have a medicated FET? Well it’s never over for me until AF arrives. Sounds like everything else was so straight forward so wishing you all the best.  When are you next testing?


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

For my FET I take Estrace, Prednisone and baby aspirin. Also progesterone 2xs a day. Today will be 11dp5dt. Had a lot of twinges and pulling sensations last night. Today period like cramps. I’m scared to test again and see a BFN. This was our last cycle using our last 2 blasts


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I see, some assistance. I can see from your signature that you’ve been fortunate in the past. We’re any of those late implanters? When is AF due? Are those good signs for you? Feeling like I’m  pregnant due to symptoms hasn’t been a good sign for me, and this cycle I feel quite normal so praying that we caught it and I don’t see AF..


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi 2ww team (although Lea I think you may be the only one currently still on it!  )
Really sorry to hear of the BFN so far.

I had my transfer today, I have 2 x blastos on board so 0dp5dt (double) 8th can cle for me PLEASE LET THIS WORK!

Fingers crossed we get lots of positives on this thread for the new year! Xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Mrsfw, I hope your transfer went smoothly! Looks like you’ve been through quite a lot so I really do hope this is a cycle that brings you a BFP that sticks!  x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

You too my love, when's OTD and how are you feeling? X


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well my consultant wanted me to test 3 weeks after ovulation but I plan to test after two so that makes it 8th Jan. I’m feeling quite ok, still getting some AF types symptoms and I’m due 7th. I’m scared to be optimistic as this is my sixth cycle and I’ve got my hopes up in the past only for them to be crushed. TBH I see the consultant again on 10th Jan to discuss IVF and if this hasn’t worked then I hope we can get on to that ASAP. Been TTC for nearly 2 years now and I know it may not seem that long compared to others but when I was diagnosed with PCOS I was made to feel like it was a minor thing that would get in the way of becoming pregnant! Anyway... I’ve still got options I guess. How are you feeling? When’s your OTD? Will you test before it? x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh it's just so hard isn't it, nothing can prepare you for those BFN, I completely understand. And you have to let yourself believe it's worked but then feel stupid and crushed when it doesn't. I really hope it works for you but if not that you get onto IVF asap.

I started at 31 and it was just under 2 years of TTC before we got started on fertility treatment, I never thought I would be one of those people who ended up with multiple failures and years down the line but there you go and here I am!

My OTD is Mon 15 but yes I am a shameless pre tester, I think why not, it softens the final BFN blow 🙈


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

That made me chuckle - a shameless pre tester! I was previously but was spending a fair bit on those premium brands. Even tested one morning before the BFN came up, I had wiped and saw thick red blood! (Sorry TMI) so given up with the early testing. How soon are you planning to test this time? Least u have two embies on board! Double the chance...!?

Luckily my GP referred me straight to a fertility clinic when I started trying due to my PCOS and blood tests that confirmed anovulation. We had to take a break quite soon after we were referred as my BF broke his leg and needed major surgery. So whilst I haven’t been on any contraception for our entire relationship, 6 years, we have only really been properly trying this year. But it is crazy isn’t it, I could well and truly find myself in your shoes. It’s a game of roulette as far as I’m concerned.

Where about a are you in the UK? Was you eligible for NHS treatment to begin with? x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Well I can't help it! The sooner I find out the better, it's tormenting otherwise 🙈! I know what you mean about going through the tests though, I've ordered a multi pack from Amazon.

I'm based in London, how about you? Yes we started off on the NHS and had 2 rounds but my AMH dropped below the required amount before my last go. We'd also worked out by that point that I never would have been successful on the nhs anyway, I needed PGS & immune so we had to go private to get the further investigations anyway. 

How are you feeling today? No symptoms for me yet, I fly back to the UK this afternoon xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I decided to rest this morning and it was a BFN!!! I’m a little upset but equally I have near enough lost faith that clomid would work for me this being the 6th cycle. Few AF pains here and there but nothing else for now. Oh well on to IVF now.

I was buying pregnancy tests as well as OPKS so that’s why it added up. But I then turned to eBay cheapies afterwards which tbh I feel are better particularly the OPKs.

Oh I see, I’ve been told that I cannot get that tested on NHS. I think that’s my worry. At present I only believe that PCOS is causing our infertility but there could be other things too which haven’t been looked at. I am in Essex, but my GP is still in London and get 3 IVF cycles with my PCT. I’ve been told that I’ll be referred to Barts now. I didn’t want to change after I’d already started with them.

It’s nice that you had a chance to stay there after your ET. Better than rushing home and feeling like you’ve harmed them lol... well wishing you a safe flight home and I really do hope you get your well deserved BFP! x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Ah am so sorry my love. It's so ****.
I really hope you have someone looking after you and you are able to work through it. Don't forget what an amazingly strong and brave woman you are for even getting this far. I wish you all the very best for future cycles and hope you get that BFP. Big love xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for your kind sentiments. I’m with my BF tonight. We’ve gone out for dinner, I’ve enjoyed some alcohol and we curled up on the sofa and watched a film this evening. 

Let’s hope you’re the one who brings some positivity to this thread. Keep me posted... all the best


----------



## Maggie44 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi there ladies, thought I would join. 
I transferred 2 AA frosties 10 Jan. My OTD is 21 Jan but I tested early (I thought OTD for frozen was same as fresh. Not true!!) and got a BFN yesterday, 8dp5dt. And another today! 9dp5dt. Crushed. But maybe it isn't over? Having bloods done Monday. 
Baby dust to all!


----------



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi I would like to join if ok. My otd is the 25th and just wish would hurry up and get here.
Maggie don't give up yet . Try again on your otd as it's diff from free. On my fresh cycle I only had to wait 10 days to test not 14 as it could be delayed implantation and generally the hcg levels aren't strong enough until day 10 to be traced so don't give up yet x


----------



## Maggie44 (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you, MrsFergie!! I am testing again on Sunday. Even if it is negative, I will still do my hCG on Monday?? 
Best to all


----------



## IVFer2000 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi ladies, I am 6dp5dt. My OTD is 30th Jan but I've tested early today and had a BFN. I do feel different than my other cycles so still a little hope there but preparing myself for the worst. Its telling other people I find the hardest. Always hope I'll be one of those who get an early faint BFP and skip the 2ww!

Sorry for how things turned out Maggie44. I've been there and come through it. You will to, even if it doesn't feel so easy right now


----------



## Maggie44 (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you, IVFer2000. My hCG Monday was negative. The bleeding started Thursday and the pain was excruciating. Worse than my MC. 
You aren't out!! Your OTD hast arrived yet. 
Fingers crossed fo you!!


----------

